# Cypripedium reginae



## tenman (May 25, 2014)

Cypripedium reginae, originally native to this region, but no longer. There are still pockets of our native cyps in remote rural areas of Ohio many miles from here, but they have disappeared from most of Ohio, driven out by 'civilization'. Two growths, two spikes this year, with a nicely color-saturated pouch. Grown in a pot in a raised bed outdoors year-round.


----------



## Erythrone (May 25, 2014)

Wonderful color!


----------



## NYEric (May 26, 2014)

Congrats on the success.


----------



## Dido (May 26, 2014)

nice one and a really good color


----------

